
Ask HN: Game Engines as Movie Renderers in 2016 - thenomad
Hey, everyone!<p>I&#x27;ve been (re)-investigating the question of using realtime renderers to create animated movies in 2016, given the existence of fast GPU conventional rendering techniques.<p>I know we&#x27;ve got some serious experts here in this field, so I&#x27;d be really interested in thoughts and comments.<p>My initial tests and experiments are written up over at<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.strangecompany.org&#x2F;development-notes-unreal-engine-as-a-movie-renderer&#x2F;<p>Very interested to hear if anyone has suggestions of other pipelines, other engines to try, or ways to solve the problems I found!
======
brudgers
Clickable: [http://www.strangecompany.org/development-notes-unreal-
engin...](http://www.strangecompany.org/development-notes-unreal-engine-as-a-
movie-renderer/)

